# These are a few of my favourite things...



## Don Simon (Aug 23, 2005)

My favourite cameras anyway. Starting with...







Voigtlander Vito B. 1950s West German rangefinder, compact enough and feels pretty solid. Have shot one roll so far, waiting to see the results


----------



## Mitica100 (Aug 30, 2005)

Vitos have great lenses. The Skopar is well recognized as one of the best lenses available for 35mm. I've had a few Bs, three or four Vitomatics, a Vito CLR (sold on E-bay) and I still have a Vitomatic II. All great cameras!

You will be pleasantly surprised by the quality of the pictures.


----------

